# Replacing Carrier Thermostat with Honeywell



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

Do you still have the old stat hooked up. If you do then post a picture of the wiring.


----------



## jgoldman77 (Oct 1, 2011)

Thank you for the reply - I am sorry it took me SO long to post these photos. Again, if there is ANYTHING you can do to help it would be greatly appreciated!!!

The current connections to the Carrier thermostat are on the left.
The new Honeywell 8500 thermostat is on the right.


----------



## Patrick Eubanks (Oct 6, 2011)

*t-stat*

On the new t-stat you read the letters on the outside of the t-stat.
Yellow goes to y, orange goes to o/b, white goes to aux, green goes to g, red goes to R while keepin the jumper intalled between r and rc, and blue goes to C.
When programming make sure you pick the reversing valve energizes in cooling.


----------



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

I installed a new Honeywell last fall, and had similar issues (wiring/colors/etc..) not matching with install diagrams. I called Honeywell, and their tech person walked me through to a successful install.


----------



## jgoldman77 (Oct 1, 2011)

Patrick Eubanks said:


> On the new t-stat you read the letters on the outside of the t-stat.
> Yellow goes to y, orange goes to o/b, white goes to aux, green goes to g, red goes to R while keepin the jumper intalled between r and rc, and blue goes to C.
> When programming make sure you pick the reversing valve energizes in cooling.


Thank you!! The connections you suggested worked, and my system is working perfectly! Only question is, what do you mean by "reversing valve"??


----------

